# Answer..is my dog too old to do SchH



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

My #1 dog was out for a pulled muscle for 6 weeks. I started bringing my old guy to training for the lack of a dog. 7 1/2 yr old Ruger. He is a very social, and balanced dog with medium drives. NOT the most biddable of creatures. He did get his RN, but after that it was a wash. I started Ruger on the marker system I've been using with Cues. He is ready for his BH now. 
He has had really no protection training. Seems like he's found his calling. NO coments on the helper work. We needed a new dog to train new helpers with. That is what you are seeing. I'm not trying to develop him for competition at his age. He has turned out to be a great dog that the new guys can't mess up! It shocks me how into the 'game' he is after 5 weeks. I wish I knew this 7 years ago. 
So if you think you dog is too old, think again!

http://http://youtu.be/TL0vnRTu7UM


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm going to see what I can get on my old man for fun! He's your guy's age. He'd ready for BH and will almost be finished up with the one routine doin and tracking is going great! ER are just having a lot of fun! Great your guy is too!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think that is great - just remember to do excercises to keep the back strong...the older ones seem more prone to injury.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of people here know my eight year olds history and all I wanted was to be able to work him in obedience so I asked if I can take him along. The helper said he doesn't mind. What can I say, he is the first helper that ever turned him on like that. There was a lot of insecurity in the game but he turned him on. I could not believe it. I knew it was in him but I just couldn't believe that it was so easy. Anyhow, he is eight but perfectly healthy and has a blast working on the field so we made the deal that we go as far as we can but the day he starts showing any sign of weakness its over. I also told the helper that I would not have any issues if he would use him for training new helpers. And I am right there with ya. I wish I had him known two years ago.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> A lot of people here know my eight year olds history and all I wanted was to be able to work him in obedience so I asked if I can take him along. The helper said he doesn't mind. What can I say, he is the first helper that ever turned him on like that. There was a lot of insecurity in the game but he turned him on. I could not believe it. I knew it was in him but I just couldn't believe that it was so easy. Anyhow, he is eight but perfectly healthy and has a blast working on the field so we made the deal that we go as far as we can but the day he starts showing any sign of weakness its over. I also told the helper that I would not have any issues if he would use him for training new helpers. And I am right there with ya. I wish I had him known two years ago.


I know right! I have been working my Dobe for two years and brought my shepherd out for some IPO fun. He is a rockstar! I feel guilty all this time I had been lettin him waste away....but I'll let him have his fun. But agreed. If he shows any sign of "age" taking its toll, we are done. He does sit up tricks for strength in the back and hip and walk/trot on the bike or mill at a comfortable pace. He hasn't had any problems with obstacles or jumps yet but I keep a close eye. I'm lucky he isn't a high flyer or hard hitter in the protection so it will be only OB.


----------

